# 2nd round of curing... no liquid



## smokeybo (Apr 11, 2019)

So after my first batch of bacon I got a ton of request for orders
I started dry curing a second batch and am 8 days in but I have no liquid in the bags
This go round I used the appropriate amount of salt (actually a lil less than the recipe calls for) because last time I was 5x-6x over the recipe.

Any ideas why no liquid in the bags?
Is it because of the salt not being in there to pull out moisture?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2019)

What are the "appropriate" amounts you used....


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 11, 2019)

The last time I did dry cure belly bacon, I never saw any liquid either. Mine came out fine. I used 1.12g/lb cure, 8g/lb sugar, and 4g/lb salt. Not sure if this is close to what you used or not.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2019)

Bellies I have cured, some exuded moisture, some didn't..  Usually after the 10-14 days, any moisture was re-adsorbed...

Did you by chance, reverse the salt/sugar amounts ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2019)

Yup---They're all different.
Some give off a lot, some very little.
Much gets absorbed back in before the curing is done.
I would definitely do a Salt-Fry Test after curing, and check the color in the center, because the cure needs some liquid for transportation into the meat.

Bear


----------



## smokeybo (Apr 11, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Did you by chance, reverse the salt/sugar amounts ???



Definitely not reversed
I put the same amount of sugar/seasoning as before but this time I pretty much did a "low sodium" version on salt


----------

